# You might already know this



## Avalon3 (Dec 3, 2008)

When you're at the indexing of your home page and everything in Show and Sort is listed under titles.  You can press the first letter of the title to get to that section of your books without having to page to get there.  I have over 400 books so this is a shortcut for me.

Example: Press the letter T to get to the beginning of your books starting with the letter T.  Or press PR to get to the page with "Prayers for Rain".


----------



## Khabita (Oct 28, 2008)

Nope, I didn't know that! Thanks!


----------



## soapy70 (Oct 29, 2008)

I keep mine listed by author and then hit the letter for the author to get me to atleast that letter. I have 28 pages so it makes it easier. If I want Nora Roberts I just 'R' and then I only have to flip one or two pages. It helps alot.


----------



## Avalon3 (Dec 3, 2008)

soapy70 said:


> I have 28 pages so it makes it easier. I have over 42 pages and pressing the letters does help.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Great tip I did not know.  Thank you, Avalon


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

I did not know that Thank You.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

You can also press the numbers to go to a certain page. Just another tip.

L


----------



## Avalon3 (Dec 3, 2008)

Hold ALT and press T to get the time.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Avalon3 said:


> Example: Press the letter T to get to the beginning of your books starting with the letter T. Or press PR to get to the page with "Prayers for Rain".


I knew about pressing the first letter, but I didn't know I could do more than one!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> You can also press the numbers to go to a certain page. Just another tip.
> 
> L


And this works no matter how you have it sorted. . .only problem is when you get past 9 pages. I've tried typing 12 and it goes to page 1, then 2.

Ann


----------



## Avalon3 (Dec 3, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> And this works no matter how you have it sorted. . .only problem is when you get past 9 pages. I've tried typing 12 and it goes to page 1, then 2.
> 
> Ann


I did manage to get to page 41. You have to hit the numbers quick. Otherwise I get number 4.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Avalon3 said:


> I did manage to get to page 41. You have to hit the numbers quick. Otherwise I get number 4.


I. . . . guess. . . .. I. . . .. move . . . . too . . . . .slow. . . .I'll . . . . .try. . . . . . it. . . . . . . . again. . . .


Ann


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2008)

So many un documated features..oh my!


----------



## Wannabe (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks for the tips, I've been slightly annoyed at times having to go through so many pages to get where I'm going.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> I. . . . guess. . . .. I. . . .. move . . . . too . . . . .slow. . . .I'll . . . . .try. . . . . . it. . . . . . . . again. . . .
> 
> 
> Ann


I have two fingers at the ready over the appropriate buttons when I do this (ie., my left index finger on 1 and my right index finger on 2). If I ever get past 101 pages, then I'll be in trouble.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

marianner said:


> I have two fingers at the ready over the appropriate buttons when I do this (ie., my left index finger on 1 and my right index finger on 2). If I ever get past 101 pages, then I'll be in trouble.


If I got over 101 pages, I'd be in big trouble, and not just because I couldn't push the buttons fast enough!

L


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Leslie said:


> If I got over 101 pages, I'd be in big trouble, and not just because I couldn't push the buttons fast enough!
> 
> L


LOL! I'd say the same, but I'm well on my way! I'm on page 33 now, and if I got all my free ebooks converted and downloaded, I'd probably come close to doubling that. I have addictions to both samples and to freebies!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Leslie said:


> You can also press the numbers to go to a certain page. Just another tip.
> 
> L


Thanks, Leslie! I knew about the letters, but not the numbers for the pages... now I can hit 1 to get back to the first page instead of the hitting the Previous Page button 30 times!!


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Leslie said:


> You can also press the numbers to go to a certain page.


I new about pressing the letter (found it by accident). But I didn't know about the numbers. Thanks

There is such a plethora of knowledge here (I love the word plethora)


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Awesome tip.  Thanks
debbie


----------



## Tbarney (Dec 28, 2008)

Cool, thanks for the tip.


----------

